# Go Pro Hero 3



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

I just got a new Go Pro Hero 3 and i was wondering what size SD card you guys/gals use in your's? This is my first Go Pro and i just want to make sure i have the best equipment to get the best video. Thanks!


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

32G class 10 or 64G class 10


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

Ok great! thanks for your help, really do appreciate it .


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

PaulBoydenCustoms said:


> 32G class 10 or 64G class 10


Key word "CLASS 10" and don't get the cheap china ones either, if the price is cheaper than evertihing like it, that is because the product is cheap.

I learned the hard way when it comes to cheap SD cards, lost over 150 of my vacation pictures.


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

WOW! Hate to hear that, so the one i saw for liek 86 dollars i guess would be considered a class 10?


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

itll have a small circle with a 10 inside it


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

alright! looks like thats the one. it does have the circle with a 10 inside, thanks again for all the help!


----------

